# Where's the fish???



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

This use to be a good site for great stories from the locals about fish in the area. Last year was bad (unless sea-robins are your catch) it's continued this year.
Visited the T-jetty yesterday and saw nothing.

Longport..nothin....Somers Point(2 visits)nothin.

Surf fishin ain't the way anymore.

Somebody TELL ME I"M WRONG!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You're right for the most part. Things have been really slow. Not just in your area but all over. Fishing has been hit and miss. Some things have changed. Like drum for instance, the bite has switched to a daytime bite in deeper colder water at least down this way. Surf fishin here has been sporatic at best. There have been some decent fish taken. As for bait, anymore it's not just one bait. It's been a variety of baits. From clam, to mackerel to mullet to squid and Gulp. I think that alot of factors have alot to do with it. Climate, water temp, High 50's-low 60's here, food source etc. I think it will change but on its own time.


----------

